# Domain security settings question



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

cAN SOMEONE PLEASE DESCRIBE IN BASIC TERMS THE DIFFERENCEs between domain controller security settings and domain security settings.

thx


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

those are the same thing.....


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

What is the purpose of having replication then? If I make a change on a password policy, does the change happen in both or just in the one i changed it in?

thx 

thx


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

It would be domain wide.


----------

